# Chilean Jewels ~ Metagyndes innata



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2008)

I just got a large shipment of these beauties from Chile. Let's hope I have success breeding them. 



Metagyndes innata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moltar (May 22, 2008)

Holy moly, that's a spider? Waaay cool.

I wonder what the purpose of those beefy, spikey hing legs are?


----------



## What (May 22, 2008)

I believe it is actually an opilionid not a spider(a harvestman).


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 22, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Holy moly, that's a spider? Waaay cool.
> 
> I wonder what the purpose of those beefy, spikey hing legs are?


Not a spider. Belongs to the order Opiliones, harvestmen.


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 22, 2008)

What said:


> I believe it is actually an opilionid not a spider(a harvestman).


Lol u beat me by a few seconds


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2008)

I love these little guys... they readily consume carrots. I have two small juveniles that were tan in colour... till I fed them the carrots. Their entire body was then a bright vibrant orange.


They also love crickets. Interesting how they hunt... just walk up incredibly slow, as if they aren't interested at all, and then pounce.


----------



## josh_r (May 22, 2008)

"harvestermen from hell!" comming to a pricelist near you!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2008)

josh_r said:


> "harvestermen from hell!" comming to a pricelist near you!


Haha... actually if I bred them, for those who can't pronounce or spell scientific names, I was going to use the nickname Chilean Red Devil Harvestman.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 22, 2008)

Way cool. I want some now lol. Hope you have great success breeding them. How big do they get as adults?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (May 22, 2008)

The one on my hand was the biggest male I had. Overall they don`t get too large. Their body is about the size of a nickle when full grown.


----------



## cjm1991 (May 23, 2008)

Are they easy to keep/communal? Whats a normal price on em?


----------



## What (May 23, 2008)

Harvestmen are usually 'communal' and afaik these arent available in the US(so far).


----------



## cjm1991 (May 23, 2008)

Dang, they are pretty cool looking. Wish i could get ahold of some.


----------



## What (May 23, 2008)

Send a few dealers emails and ask if they can get some via the recent Chilean imports.


----------

